# How common is this question?



## VizslaCity (Sep 5, 2013)

Since getting Olive, i've noticed that I get asked this question by pretty much everyone...

"So what made you decide to get a Vizsla?" 

Did you (or do you) get this question a lot? I don't mind it since I love any excuse to talk about Olive. I think she's amazing and adorable and pretty much the coolest puppy ever but i'm a little biased, lol! 

My husband was actually the driving force behind us choosing a V. My husband is picky and selective and it took years for him to decide on a breed. We are thrilled with our decision but it's funny that we have to explain it to every single person we meet ;D


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Just wait till they ask.......

Is it a RidgeBack????

If I had a £/$ for every time it was asked!!!! 

GGGGRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!! 

Hobbsy


----------



## solefald (May 16, 2013)

Not too often. Had one lady get irritated because i did not rescue. 

But I do come across all kinds of experts.... 

"Oh, my cousins-uncles-neighbors-sons-friend also has a Ridgeback/Weimaraner"
"I used to have a Dachshund too when I was little"
"This is the best-looking Pitbull i have ever seen! Strange ears though... is he a mix of some sort?"
"Nice looking bloodhound pup!"
"Is this a Lab?"

"Are you create training him? Make sure you crate train him!"
"You need a lot of treats when you train a dog. You can not train a dog without treats"
"Make sure you don't let him on your furniture"
"Veeslas don't live too long, do they?"


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

I've only had a few family members or friends ask me that. More often I get,


"What kind of dog is that?"
"She's a Wirehaired Vizsla."
"A wirehaired what?"


or a few, "Is that a labradoodle?" sigh...


----------



## solefald (May 16, 2013)

einspänner said:


> I've only had a few family members or friends ask me that. More often I get,
> 
> 
> "What kind of dog is that?"
> ...


just tell them its a bearded dragon


----------



## GarysApollo (Nov 27, 2012)

I get are they redbone **** hounds a lot and also beautiful pittbulls you have.

I really don't correct people and if I ever do I tell them they are Hungarian Pointers. Rather people not know what they are so every one dosnt go out and get one and ruin these beloved dogs of mine!


----------



## solefald (May 16, 2013)

GarysApollo said:


> I get are they redbone **** hounds a lot


Ah yes. Everyone tells me how much they loooooooved "Where The Red Fern Grows".


----------



## VizslaCity (Sep 5, 2013)

These responses cracked me up! Thanks for sharing your stories!!! I enjoyed reading them 

Oh and I also received some negativity for getting a puppy from a breeder instead of rescuing an older dog from a shelter. Luckily most of the rude comments have stopped now that our friends and family see how adorable Olive is, but it was rough hearing some of the things that were said to us at first when we told people we were traveling out of state to pick up our V.


----------



## VizslaCity (Sep 5, 2013)

Okay I have a funny one to add now. Yesterday my neighbor walked over to see Olive and he asked me what breed she was. When I said "Vizsla" he said "Oh, our last dog was a Vizsla. Remember that big black dog we had?"


----------



## CatK (May 29, 2013)

Today I got "a vizsla? I thought you said he was a pointer" ;D


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

I call Miles and Chase the "show stoppers." Everywhere we go we get stopped and asked about them. 

Most don't know what breed they are, and those that do often comment on their energy level and Velcro behaviors. I usually comment that they are not for everyone but are perfect for us ;D


----------



## Gerryc (Sep 24, 2013)

Called the vets to arrange Willows injections .
Receptionist asks "what breed is she ? " 
I reply " She's a Hungarian Vizsla " 
Receptionist replies " I love those , what colour is she ? "


----------



## Henning (Jun 26, 2013)

hahahahahaha priceless!

I get the ridgeback question a lot as I live in South Africa.

Every now and then I get an expert that tells me "they have a lot of energy and you will have your hands full, did you know that?"  what, really?


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

When Darcy was a very young pup,I would get people saying is she a Dachshund....now I hear Ridgeback and occasionally we hear Weimaraner....Oh a ginger Weimaraner I say...generally though most folk now recognise her as a Vizsla.. ;D


----------



## Penny (Sep 22, 2011)

While out walking with the dogs one day I overheard a conversation between two women: One suggested they were red setters, while the other said "oh no, they're a crossbreed of some sort!" I had to chuckle to myself...


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

Yesterday we took our Bristol to a sporting goods store to buy her a skid plate. I got stopped by many people who asked if they could pet her, what breed she was, etc... Most people thought that she was a Rhodesian Ridgeback. We also have a red lab who was waiting patiently in the car. As we put Bristol back in the car, another vizsla owner commented how lucky we were to have TWO vizslas. I understand someone who doesn't know the breed, but seriously - from another v owner?!


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

I once ran into a livernose Rhodesian....with no ridge. Looked a lot like my Pacsi from far with that long tail. I had to look twice!


----------



## WireyV (Dec 15, 2012)

I get asked the "why" question a lot, normally by dog people who obviously have an opinion about Vizsla's or from Vizsla or other pointer owners.

Yesterday I was in a store quickly buying some milk, Rigby was tied up out the front making her usual racquet (!!) and I heard someone come in and say to his son, "did you see the beard on that Vizsla?" haha!


----------



## Emily1970 (Apr 21, 2011)

I commiserate. We RARELY run into anyone around here who is familiar with Vizslas. Everyone thinks our boys are beautiful, but they get called Ridgebacks and get mistaken for a Weimaraner a lot, although I've never seen a red Weim ???


----------

